# New fly fishing waders, suggestions?



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

Old waders are worn out and done, looking into a new pair. Just want to find an overall opinion on which brand to look into. My old pair were just a cheap brand while i got introduced to fly fishing. I want to find a nice pair that are good for year around use. Currently looking at Simms and Orvis. The Simms G3 catch the eye for sure but are they worth the price and do they last? Any feedback appreciated.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

William Joseph is a Utah based company that I really like. They're mostly known for their packs (top notch) but I have a couple of friends that have WJ waders and love them. They're kind of pricy but if you're looking at Simms and Orvis that might not be a problem for you. Also their headquarters and outlet store are in West Jordan. If you go soon you can probably score a really good deal on last years line of gear. That's where one of my friend's got his. If I remember correctly they were something like 70% off for brand new waders. But I will say, if you're short like me (5'6"), you won't be able to find much that will fit you at the outlet.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

You definetly get what you are willing to pay for in my opinion on waders. However, I have a cheap pair that I bought from Sportsman's about 5 years ago that are still going very strong.


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

I will definitely have to look into the William Joseph outlet store, local company first.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

If you're serious about your fishing and durability is important then you only need five letters :

S
I
M
M
S

I've worn simms, Patagonia, Orvis, Redington, hodgman, Willy j, and cabelas. Nothing else is close. I was popping the cherry on my 3rd pair of g3 convertibles today and they are by far my favorite style. The G4 pros are the most durable but the convert's are my favorite as I only wear them as chest highs 5% of the time.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Simms are the best there is out there in the wader market. If that's above your price point, look at Cabelas. I've been impressed with their higher models. Have a pair as backups.


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

I just bought a pair from William Joseph not too long ago and they're actually great waders for the money. I've never had a pair last more than a couple years but these are so well built that I wouldn't be surprised if they lasted 5 years. 

They're also local which helps keep our bucks here and their customer service / warranty policy is hands down the best I've ever dealt with (I had some boots that kept falling apart) in the outdoors gear market. I've also got a couple of their bags and they're just as well built. Hope this helps and stay safe out there!

S


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Totally agree with Simms, I got a really good deal recently on some headwaters and love them to death, I'll never buy anything else. Worth the money in my opinion.


----------



## BlainesBling (Apr 7, 2012)

I am a pro-guide and use William Jo waders. I am on the water 200 plus days a year and have had one pair for going on three years now with no problem. Also they have a lifetime warenty anyway. Simms are way over rated for the price. If you want more info PM and i will give you my phone number. I would never pay the $ for simms.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Simms are great waders- I have an old pair that don't leak- I have also had a pair of Orvis that I crawled on my belly like a reptile with and they have 1 hole and it's been patched for a few years- I have a pair Riverdales that I like as much as those two. I just went and purchased a Benelli Montefeltro but I have a Remingtom wingmaster pump that has gone bang every time since 1972- just depends what you want and like.


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

Paul at WillyJ is a standup guy and I love their waders. They are by far the best fitting waders I've ever had. They're super easy to get in and out of too. Drynamics are a great buy and I'd suggest them to anybody.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

im selling my cabelas guide wear SBT waders if your interested! built like a tank, just replaced with simms is all.


----------



## Fleigenbinder (Feb 3, 2010)

Willy Joe or don't go!

Mine are fabulous and with my prediliction for falling in the water, my wife loves the emergency flotation device. 


Really great quality and warrenty!


----------

